# Greetings from Canada!



## merz (Oct 29, 2021)

Hello from beautiful British Columbia. 

My name is Emerson and I would like to thank everyone for their posts. 
Every time I google a problem, the answers always lead to vi control!

I am a complete newbie and just getting started. 
Currently going through a few courses on ScoreClub. 
I hope to one day be able to write out all the music that runs through my head constantly!

My favourite movie AND soundtrack is Gladiator. Shoutout to Ashton Gleckman! His behind the score videos are fantastic!!

My DAW of choice currently has been FL Studio, mainly because I am semi-familiar with it because I used it back in high school.
However, I am struggling in creating a template for film scoring with articulation mappings(even with BRSO but that may just be my fault) so I may look into Cubase or Logic...

My library currently consists of BBC SO Discovery, Albion One, and EW Composer Cloud.
With the upcoming holiday season, I would love some of your recommendations that you think would be a nice addition to the library. 
Although I do realize my library is already overkill for a beginner so I'll probably just save for better equipment! 
Maybe an 88 key as I have a 49 right now.

See you all around! I mainly just lurk while soaking up all the knowledge


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 29, 2021)

Hi Emerson. Thanks for the introduction. As for tips: depending on whether you like Discovery, maybe an upgrade to Core would be a logical step. But since you have access to EW Composer Cloud you’re largely covered I’d argue! See you around and welcome to this forum. It is indeed one of the nicest places on the internet.


----------



## darkogav (Oct 29, 2021)

Hello Emerson. Yes, you will probably want to upgrade to an 88 key controller. Check out side makes and models and ask away if you have q's.


----------



## b_elliott (Oct 29, 2021)

Welcome from sunny Nova Scotia where the Bay of Fundy rises high.

One thing on keyboards: I started off with an 88 key but found it too big for my setup. Since I don't actually play piano, I decided on the small M-audio 25 keys. Perfect size which has presented zero issues for music creation, since I mostly draw in my parts in the midi editor (only rarely have I resorted to playing or step entry.) YMMV.

You sound well covered as far as libraries go; however, you have a few days left to check out IK Multimedia's buy one get 24 freebies offer. All seriously good stuff to be had there. Enough to completely drown you in overwhelm. See gory details in deals deals deals thread.

Cheers, Bill


----------

